
How to Break Out of Our Long National Tax Nightmare - gridscomputing
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-11-09/how-to-break-out-of-our-long-national-tax-nightmare
======
mathiasben
Reinstate the Internal Revenue Act of 1954, had it right back then, no reason
to tinker with it any longer.

